
SQL Injection Fools Speed Traps and Clears Your Record - coloneltcb
http://hackaday.com/2014/04/04/sql-injection-fools-speed-traps-and-clears-your-record/
======
ggggtez
Except that's just an image, and the driver never drove with it on the streets
for obvious reasons. Did you even read it before posting?

